# Alpha 2.1 issues list [POST YOUR EXPERIENCES HERE]



## trueno92

1. sleep mode still not functioning (~2% battery loss/hr)
2. crashing on shutdown during reboot


----------



## lolento

How can we tell if it is really updated after running it thru CWM? The version numbers look the same...


----------



## mputtr

i'm seeing 1% decrease an hour with wifi on
when wifi goes flakey (loses the AP and unable to reconnect), it interferes with charging (aka it wont charge even if it says it is)


----------



## Stuart_f

lolento said:


> How can we tell if it is really updated after running it thru CWM? The version numbers look the same...


The commonly accepted method is to plug in a set of headphones. If the speaker mutes then you have alpha 2.

For me issue 111 is not fixed. My touchstone does not charge the device.


----------



## ChronoReverse

Stuart_f said:


> The commonly accepted method is to plug in a set of headphones. If the speaker mutes then you have alpha 2.
> 
> For me issue 111 is not fixed. My touchstone does not charge the device.


Does the alpha 1 workaround still work? Plug in the charging cable for a few seconds and it would be able to charge on the Touchstone again until you reboot.


----------



## synapses11

Wifi still hanging after waking up and will not connect without disabling/reneabling Wifi mutliple times. Find this especially true in a wifi crowded environment. I work in an area that has about 15 routers visible. This is not a problem with my Iconia Tab so Im pretty sure it's specific to the TP/Build. Only workaround I have is to leave Wifi on at all times.


----------



## andrusk

I wiped the cache partition and dalvik cache, and proceeded to install cm7.1a2.1 and now my touchpad is in a boot loop.

I'm guessing the install didn't go so well. Luckily I did a nandroid before hand, but I'll probably just do a full wipe and re-install

---UPDATE---
After wiping both caches again and re-applying the update, it's booting now. Guess I spoke to soon.


----------



## soyanks

Touchscreen fails to function after long period of sleep mode.

Shut Down still restarts the tablet to moboot instead of shutting down


----------



## Stuart_f

ChronoReverse said:


> Does the alpha 1 workaround still work? Plug in the charging cable for a few seconds and it would be able to charge on the Touchstone again until you reboot.


No, it didn't work for me on alpha 1 either. I can get the device to show it's charging (the bar animates) but the battery % still drops.


----------



## chinoxl1491

I've had to do hard resets twice because it just froze. But it seems to be fine now. The two times it froze was right after I installed alpha 2.


----------



## ChronoReverse

Stuart_f said:


> No, it didn't work for me on alpha 1 either. I can get the device to show it's charging (the bar animates) but the battery % still drops.


It's known that it shows charging but doesn't charge, but you've actually plugged in the charger cable (NOT into a PC, but the actual wall charger) for a few seconds before trying the Touchstone again?


----------



## nvmax

SOD now with alpha 2 when alpha 1 worked with min set at 384mhz.

Sound when screen is off is screechy and distorted in all sound apps ranging from iheart radio, pandora, good music, media player built in.

Facebook app crashes constantly.

Random reboots when opening applications and some games.


----------



## aptraum

Originally Posted by lolento 
How can we tell if it is really updated after running it thru CWM? The version numbers look the same...



Stuart_f said:


> The commonly accepted method is to plug in a set of headphones. If the speaker mutes then you have alpha 2.
> 
> For me issue 111 is not fixed. My touchstone does not charge the device.


My Kernel changed from 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin [email protected] #1 to 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin [email protected] #16 and my Build number changed from GRJ90 to GRJ22. Also my Mem info (avail/total) went from 485MB/854MB to 591MB/854MB.


----------



## scmobileman

Some games are locking up and then the system reboots. Also it's still shutting down while asleep. At this point (and it's early) I would probably suggest waiting to install Alpha 2.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Haven't spent much time with it yet but it does everything it claims to fix. 
Touchstone works, headset works, and market apps now appearing (had to clear market CACHE).

installed successfully on first attempt. Wiped both partition and dirvk cache

only had 1 SOD so far...


----------



## Stuart_f

ChronoReverse said:


> It's known that it shows charging but doesn't charge, but you've actually plugged in the charger cable (NOT into a PC, but the actual wall charger) for a few seconds before trying the Touchstone again?


I tried this. It shows charging on the Touchstone but the battery % still drops.


----------



## Kayone

Still leaking battery while it's plugged in at about 2% an hour.


----------



## bridges86406

Anyone else having an issue with Netflix? Now I get no video but I still get sound? I'm going to revert back if that is the case, but I need to confirm not just an issue with my TP.


----------



## shosh

Question, how do you view how many partitions you have on the tp and how do you wipe them. I've reinstalled cm7 area times now and I think I'm losing space.


----------



## ingenue007

i had random reboot issues. so i backed up apps with titanium, did factory wipe and reinstalled it fresh. no random reboots so far.


----------



## daonei

ChronoReverse said:


> It's known that it shows charging but doesn't charge, but you've actually plugged in the charger cable (NOT into a PC, but the actual wall charger) for a few seconds before trying the Touchstone again?


Hi,

I was wondering if you could give me more clarification about this. So I have to plug in the USB charging cable I got from the Touchpad first into a wall, wait a few seconds, then unplug it and switch to the Touchstone?


----------



## netuser

I am using it since 4 hours no sod anymore. No wifi problem and headphone now mute speakers
Very stable. Thx cm team


----------



## hypermetalsonic

bridges86406 said:


> Anyone else having an issue with Netflix? Now I get no video but I still get sound? I'm going to revert back if that is the case, but I need to confirm not just an issue with my TP.


just booted up Netflix. Got a notification that an update was avaliable. Ignored it and watched a show for a few sec. Its working for me. Did you get that update notifaction too?


----------



## Kayone

bridges86406 said:


> Anyone else having an issue with Netflix? Now I get no video but I still get sound? I'm going to revert back if that is the case, but I need to confirm not just an issue with my TP.


Just tested, same issue. Sound but no video.


----------



## Kayone

hypermetalsonic said:


> just booted up Netflix. Got a notification that an update was avaliable. Ignored it and watched a show for a few sec. Its working for me. Did you get that update notifaction too?


I saw that as well, I updated and now there's no video.


----------



## cyber16

cut-paste from my post within the man install thread
Very nice to see the touchstone charging work, But... 
I placed my tp on the touchstone with 71% battery, and it went to exhibition mode and reflected the that it was charging.
I hit the power button to turn the display off and walked away for about an hour.
Came back to check the battery charge state and the TP was now dead.
Had to press and hold both power&home for about 20 seconds for it to bring up the boot menu, went into MC7 a2 and the battery did take a charge to 95%
Looks like the lack of wake after sleep SOD issues may still be around


----------



## trueno92

daonei said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if you could give me more clarification about this. So I have to plug in the USB charging cable I got from the Touchpad first into a wall, wait a few seconds, then unplug it and switch to the Touchstone?


exactly, should start charging the touchstone properly upon docking.


----------



## twiddler

Location services still not working right. Facebook and Accuweather still don't work.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Kayone said:


> I saw that as well, I updated and now there's no video.


aye, I see. Is there any way for you to downgrade your app back to what it was before? Was there really a new update release today or did this just start appearing for us cause of alpha 2?


----------



## Kayone

hypermetalsonic said:


> aye, I see. Is there any way for you to downgrade your app back to what it was before? Was there really a new update release today or did this just start appearing for us cause of alpha 2?


 I know it was working on Alpha 1. I updated to Alpha 2 today and then updated Netflix and now the video isn't play. I don't know if the Netflix update messed it up or the Alpha 2 messed it up. Either way, I don't think I can downgrade without the APK.


----------



## ChronoReverse

daonei said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if you could give me more clarification about this. So I have to plug in the USB charging cable I got from the Touchpad first into a wall, wait a few seconds, then unplug it and switch to the Touchstone?


Yes. Plugging it into a computer to recharge doesn't seem to work though. It'll also "forget" after you reboot.

At least this workaround worked in Alpha 1, haven't had a chance to test on Alpha 2.1 yet.


----------



## Redflea

aptraum said:


> Originally Posted by lolento
> How can we tell if it is really updated after running it thru CWM? The version numbers look the same...
> 
> My Kernel changed from 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin [email protected] #1 to 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin [email protected] #16 and my Build number changed from GRJ90 to GRJ22. Also my Mem info (avail/total) went from 485MB/854MB to 591MB/854MB.


From one of the devs:

Alpha 1: if your kernel was built by [email protected] 
Alpha 2: if your kernel was built by [email protected]



bridges86406 said:


> Anyone else having an issue with Netflix? Now I get no video but I still get sound? I'm going to revert back if that is the case, but I need to confirm not just an issue with my TP.





Kayone said:


> I know it was working on Alpha 1. I updated to Alpha 2 today and then updated Netflix and now the video isn't play. I don't know if the Netflix update messed it up or the Alpha 2 messed it up. Either way, I don't think I can downgrade without the APK.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1178425

Netflix 1.4.1 - works, audio and video. Uninstall current Netflix. Click on this to install. Don't upgrade when it asks if you want to when you run it.


----------



## Byock

Charged great last night on my Touchstone for both me and the wife. Screen on but dimmed showing the clock.


----------



## Redflea

So far Alpha 2 has been good to me...no SODs, even though I'm running at 192mHz minimum in SetCPU. BT connect for sharing GPS from my D2 works, TP charges up normally, no charge loss when plugged in and using it. Things just appear to be working.

One UI issue: The charging notification in the Status bar isn't showing up for me - I don't see the charging animation in the status bar battery icon when I have my TP plugged in. It does charge, and reports that it's charging in Settings>About>Status.


----------



## slug

The new version of Netflix is indeed not compatible with CM7 Alpha 2 on the Touchpad. I just installed Alpha today (got my TP yesterday) and installed Netflix... audio but no video.

Solution:
Uninstall Netflix and install this previous version: http://www.apktop.com/netflix-1-4-0.html


----------



## hypermetalsonic

I'm still getting the occasional SOD. Did everyone else do factory reset to get this fixed? I only cleared the 2 cache's upon installing a2.


----------



## Budwise

To anyone who has not: Like any other release if you have issues you need to go to CWM, clear cache, factory reset, clear dalvik, then flash. Dont flash over the old build and then come back complaining of issues.


----------



## Nburnes

Budwise said:


> To anyone who has not: Like any other release if you have issues you need to go to CWM, clear cache, factory reset, clear dalvik, then flash. Dont flash over the old build and then come back complaining of issues.


There should be no need ever to Factory Reset a device running CyanogenMod....


----------



## stevea1234

I seem to have an odd problem with WIFI. It works perfectly but won't turn off when the screen is off, i.e. sleep. I've checked the WIFI sleep policy and reset the Wifi settings as recommended, but WIFI will never turn off. Any ideas?


----------



## trueno92

inconsistant lockup on reboot option when still shutting down,

shut down option sometimes reboots touchpad


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Budwise said:


> To anyone who has not: Like any other release if you have issues you need to go to CWM, clear cache, factory reset, clear dalvik, then flash. Dont flash over the old build and then come back complaining of issues.


I'm just hesitant on doing the factory reset... will this clear everything I have on webOS aswell and put it back into Stock? Or will this just affect cm7 stuff. Will I also need to reinstall mboot and and use that acme thing?


----------



## enik

Just the speaker issue for me

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## crump84

hypermetalsonic said:


> I'm just hesitant on doing the factory reset... will this clear everything I have on webOS aswell and put it back into Stock? Or will this just affect cm7 stuff. Will I also need to reinstall mboot and and use that acme thing?


Wiping data/factory reset won't affect WebOS. It will wipe all user data within Cyanogen, so you may want to backup your apps first.


----------



## Jasoraso

Factory reset will not affect the WebOS installation. You shouldn't need to re-run the acme/moboot installation. If you are experiencing weird errors, that others don't seem to experiencing/reporting, then a factory reset/full data wipe, cache, and dalvik cache wipe, and reinstallation of cm7 and Gapps is certainly worth trying.

The cm7 release post indicates that to solve some wifi issues, it may be necessary to erase/wipe the wifi data. Performing a full wipe (factory reset) will accomplish this. There are potentially other issues that could be solved, too.

Generally, you do NOT need to perform a factory reset w/ cm7; however, in the Alpha stages it can be helpful.


----------



## Redflea

Budwise said:


> To anyone who has not: Like any other release if you have issues you need to go to CWM, clear cache, factory reset, clear dalvik, then flash. Dont flash over the old build and then come back complaining of issues.


You should always wipe cache/dalvik cache when installing an update. Takes a few seconds and can avert problems.

Wiping data/factory reset should only be done when other less severe troubleshooting attempts fail, and should not be a standard step in flashing every update.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Jasoraso said:


> Factory reset will not affect the WebOS installation. You shouldn't need to re-run the acme/moboot installation. If you are experiencing weird errors, that others don't seem to experiencing/reporting, then a factory reset/full data wipe, cache, and dalvik cache wipe, and reinstallation of cm7 and Gapps is certainly worth trying.
> 
> The cm7 release post indicates that to solve some wifi issues, it may be necessary to erase/wipe the wifi data. Performing a full wipe (factory reset) will accomplish this. There are potentially other issues that could be solved, too.
> 
> Generally, you do NOT need to perform a factory reset w/ cm7; however, in the Alpha stages it can be helpful.


Alright.. SOD once more on the touchstone :\
Guess I'll give this a go then. Back my apps up with that titan app *(titanium backup * root, right?) *everyone's been mentioning. Hopefully I don't get stuck with more problems after this. Everything else is working as it should 

and yup, I did do both cache wipe's. Literaly took a few mili secs for both, see no reason to ever skip it.

*Back* Skipped the titanium app, just wanted to get straight to the re-install. Cleared both cache's again and did a factory reset. If this doesn't fix the SOD then I don't know what will. Gonna leave TP on touchstone in meantiime and check on it later...


----------



## e-Zee

No SoD until now, but 2 reboots. 1st while playing a game. 2nd while watchin movie with rockplayer lite. Not reproduceable. Batterydrain seems to be a lil' bit better - unsure about this point. Everything else seems to be okay. Not much tested yet.


----------



## King003

Looks like a2 is worse than a1 for some people.


----------



## andydroind

Using a2 all day.
On and off charger.
In and out of different wifi zones.
Use it for software development so installing and updating crappy software all day.
No sod.
No wifi problems.
Totally reliable for me.


----------



## Byock

Alpha 2.1 is out now to help with the SOD issues.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...nogenMod-team-Touchpad-port&p=82192#post82192


----------



## zhujunsan

Wifi problem is more severe for me than the alpha 1. i do the "rm -rf /data/misc/wifi && reboot" thing but it still doesn't work. after connected for a short while, it dropped and can never connect up again, always showing connecting... and also, sometime wifi setting panel will be a lot lagging and unresponding


----------



## hypermetalsonic

30 min or so after leaving TP on the touchstone and still showing exhibition mode. So I guess no SOD? Factory reset did the trick..
Hopefully it stays this way


----------



## dark_angel

Youtube videos working in Landscape mode only. In Portrait mode just sound only. Its just me or anyone else too? AdFree still not working, show all annoying ads from Extentz to Viagra to buy a burial plot and what not! LOL

*Edit: I have just updated the busybox version now my "AdFree" works like a charm. I have no clue that it have any relation with it or not*


----------



## antmatz

Exactly the same for me...albeit i have not tried the terminal code above.

I did start a thread on this, mods please delete if it should be in here.
Open to suggestions of a workaround. It s a real deal breaker for me at the moment, but otherwise loving CM7.


----------



## soyanks

Byock said:


> Alpha 2.1 is out now to help with the SOD issues.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...nogenMod-team-Touchpad-port&p=82192#post82192


:erm (1):

We already know that. This is the thread to report bugs from Alpha 2.1


----------



## bridges86406

I restored Netflix with the copy I had before 1.4.2. Seems to be working again, so this is NOT a problem with A2 it is a problem with the Netflix update.

So now my only issue with the new A2, it seems, is that now I am getting the error where it will drop the Wi-Fi connection for no reason. Even with it set to Never Expire. Other than that I am very happy with the A2.


----------



## Byock

soyanks said:


> :erm (1):
> 
> We already know that. This is the thread to report bugs from Alpha 2.1


My bad, wrong tab. That's what I get for trying to post at work.


----------



## calris

I used ACMEUninstall ands then reloaded a fresh Alpha 2.1

+ Headphones shut of speaker output *except* the beep when changing volume
+ Touchstone charging seems to work a lot better
+ Google Maps appears in the market
+ cifsmanager 'just works'
- SoD not fixed
- GMail no longer appears in the market

Overall, delighted with the progress...

My wishlist for Alpha 3
- Native support for the HP Bluetooth keyboard '<' and '>' keys (I fixed the keychar file and added it to the issue register so it should be a pretty simple fix)
- Ability to hide the on-screen keyboard when using a bluetooth keyboard (maybe there is a way already?)


----------



## Martino416

SOD not fixed Fresh install of A 2.1


----------



## Stuart_f

I've just had an epiphany!

I have been struggling to get my Touchstone to charge my TP despite many others reporting that it worked perfectly for them. Sometimes I would get the exhibition screen when I docked my TP but not always (portrait seemed more reliable than landscape). When I did manage to get the TP to show it was charging the battery still ran down despite wifi being off and the screen dimmed.

I performed a factory reset, reinstalled A2.1 and tried again. This made no difference at all and I was heading towards thinking that I had either a duff TP or Touchstone.

I then decided to boot back to WebOS and see how things were working there. For my testing I wanted to minimise battery drain so that I the battery % would go up more quickly and my tests wouldn't take as long. This meant uninstalling the UltraKernel that I had for overclock. When I restored to the stock WebOS kernel I noticed that the Touchstone switched to charging and stayed that way far more easily (I could move the TP around on the dock quite a long way before it stopped charging) that I could with the Ultrakernel.

I then booted back to CM7 and wow, I can now charge (and the battery % goes up) in both landscape and portrait with the screen on and the WiFi running.

I cannot explain why changing the WebOS kernel affects CM7 but it certainly seems to. For those with charging/Touchstone issues try putting the stock kernel back into WebOS and see if that helps.

I'm one happy camper now!


----------



## Blair27

I can't move/edit my widgets and apps on the homescreens


----------



## trueno92

Blair27 said:


> I can't move/edit my widgets and apps on the homescreens


Confirmed NOT A BUG.

Unlock your home screen


----------



## TokiHacker

I can not use zynga poker


----------



## Colchiro

It burns when I pee after installing 2.1.


----------



## Blair27

trueno92 said:


> Confirmed NOT A BUG.
> 
> Unlock your home screen


Thanks, I'm an idiot


----------



## boss13

Credit card reader in square up app doesn't work.


----------



## pauljohn696969

I did the upgrade to Alpha 2 and I haven't noticed anything different. Then again, I really didn't have any issues besides the fact that some apps don't appear in the market place and even when I sourced them, I still couldn't install them - I still have this issue which drives me insane.


----------



## Blair27

trueno92 said:


> Confirmed NOT A BUG.
> 
> Unlock your home screen


How do I unlock the home screen...?


----------



## dark_angel

Colchiro said:


> It burns when I pee after installing 2.1.


That's a medical condition, by the way who told you to install 2.1 in ............. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## trueno92

Blair27 said:


> How do I unlock the home screen...?


Click on the status bar button with the lines on it when you are on your home screen.

Google for more detail!


----------



## trueno92

Led light now works when an alert or email is received when the screen is in sleep.


----------



## josephplewisii

I like the progress as well! My issues with alpha 2 are: roaming wifi's (I have to restart the wifi), My camera doesn't take still pictures (gives a can't connect to camera error), sound during screen sleep, opening terminal emulator causes reboot. So far that is it! I'm very happy!


----------



## chart8006

Running Dolphin browser 6. Does not seem as smooth as Alpha 1. Jerky scrolling, occasional lack of responsiveness. Stock browser behaves similarly. Will not reboot from CM 7 to webos without home+power button hold down.

Thanks


----------



## ironman

camera and sound when sleeping.

the new camera app in webOS is really great, I hope they can use it to have better camera on CM.


----------



## bakerk

Flaky after install ten it seems to settle down after several reboots. Added a dozen or so apps.. seemed to sit there stable then started reboot loop but not actually booting.just going to the spinning arrow and freezing at some point with that graphic.. it has 3.0.4 77 on the WeboS and then alpha one and tonight Alpha 2 but this is unworkeable I think. I will go baclk to WebOS till releases are more stable..


----------



## jl434

I don't have any SOD problem when wifi enabled

However, SOD happens if Wifi turn off manually , Can anyone confirm with it?


----------



## elmerohueso

trueno92 said:


> 2. crashing on shutdown during reboot


I had this on the first "Reboot to webOS", but hasn't happened since.


----------



## parisien

PPTP VPN is still not working !!!!


----------



## NecessaryEvil

I'm seeing it fail to respond when shutting down requiring home + power to reboot it, and it's taking me a couple reboots to get into CGM.

But, I just updated to 3.04 on the WebOS side immediately before doing this. I have a feeling I'd be best doing a complete factory reset on the WebOS side now that I don't need it any more.

Still, I have to say the past 5 days of Android have made this tablet infinitely more useful than the 2 months on WebOS. I'm glad to see it go.


----------



## nedav

If the screen turns off while playing audio, the audio looses quality. It sound like 'clipping' and stops when screen turns back on. Seems to only happen at near maximum volume. Issue does not exist when using headphones.

EDIT: Issue has been logged already.


----------



## jutley

No problems at all here on 2.1 alpha


----------



## Manarius

Redflea said:


> You should always wipe cache/dalvik cache when installing an update. Takes a few seconds and can avert problems.
> 
> Wiping data/factory reset should only be done when other less severe troubleshooting attempts fail, and should not be a standard step in flashing every update.


No, you should always wipe everything when flashing. That's step number one in the android rom world.

Always:
1. Backup with Titanium (gotta save that Angry Birds progress!)
2. Nandroid backup in CWM (in case the update goes screwy)
3. Wipe/reset data, cache, dalvik (some ROMs even do this for you)
4. Install the ROM and GApps (if necessary)
5. Turn it on and let the ROM settle a bit (a few minutes is sufficient)
6. Then go about your business.

At no point would I ever recommend to flash a rom over another without full wipe. It can be done, but for the amount of hassle it could cause, I'll just backup with Titanium and wipe everything.

Luckily in this case, we don't have to use HBoot to flash radios too.


----------



## Synical_99

chinoxl1491 said:


> I've had to do hard resets twice because it just froze. But it seems to be fine now. The two times it froze was right after I installed alpha 2.


Yeah I had a similar experience. After installing a2.1 on top, its like the TP freaked out. Mine got stuck on the cyanogen mod logo twice and rebooted itself. After the 2nd reboot it came up fine. After using all day I thought maybe something went wrong with install, so I wiped dalvik, cache, & user data and installed a2.1 fresh and the freezing and reboots still occurred same amount of times and came back up. So maybe that's an issue with a2.1 update???


----------



## Synical_99

aptraum said:


> Originally Posted by lolento
> How can we tell if it is really updated after running it thru CWM? The version numbers look the same...
> 
> My Kernel changed from 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin [email protected] #1 to 2.6.35-palm-tenderloin [email protected] #16 and my Build number changed from GRJ90 to GRJ22. Also my Mem info (avail/total) went from 485MB/854MB to 591MB/854MB.


I can confirm this as well.


----------



## jaysen

Other than WiFi still having issues, I've noticed one issue with pocket cloud free.

When connected to a vnc connection (osx) I am unable to pull the mouse pointer by selecting the on-screen menu button. Home, back, and quick notification buttons all work with the exception of the menu.

Not really contributing this as a major bug but perhaps something to look into to avoid with other programs..

Great work so far!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fullmaster

LOVE THIS CM7, but yeah my alpha 1 actually had less SOD and less issues.

ALPHA 2.1 (have done 2 clean installs) getting weird errors like my apps disappearing, forced closes, super long boot times, SODs, slower pdf reading, blurry images etc etc...

My alpha 1 installs ran like BEASTS at 1.5 overclock...

i actually might revert back


----------



## chrisrich85

Hello,

Not don a ton with the Touchpad but i have had an advent vega for about a year... Using the below commands significantly improved the battery life as the rom i was using at the time was constantly trying to poll for a mobile signal as the telephony provider was still on the rom. Wondering if it will help CM7 on the TP. I have tried the cmds and while they work after a reboot the settings are reversed.

Any ideas

adb shell mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk0p5 /system
adb shell mv /system/app/Phone.apk /system/app/Phone.OLD
adb shell mv /system/app/TelephonyProvider.apk /system/app/TelephonyProvider.OLD
adb reboot


----------



## thecalip

Only got 1 wifi problem, but stop and start solved it.

excellent battery so far. no sod


----------



## MathewSK81

Manarius said:


> No, you should always wipe everything when flashing. That's step number one in the android rom world.
> 
> Always:
> 1. Backup with Titanium (gotta save that Angry Birds progress!)
> 2. Nandroid backup in CWM (in case the update goes screwy)
> 3. Wipe/reset data, cache, dalvik (some ROMs even do this for you)
> 4. Install the ROM and GApps (if necessary)
> 5. Turn it on and let the ROM settle a bit (a few minutes is sufficient)
> 6. Then go about your business.
> 
> At no point would I ever recommend to flash a rom over another without full wipe. It can be done, but for the amount of hassle it could cause, I'll just backup with Titanium and wipe everything.
> 
> Luckily in this case, we don't have to use HBoot to flash radios too.


When switching from one ROM to another this is definitely the procedure to follow. However, when just flashing an update of CyanogenMod, it isn't necessary to do a full wipe. Just cache and dalvik is sufficient and is the recommended way of updating in every CyanogenMod "how-to" I've ever seen. I've been doing this way on my phone for almost a year.


----------



## rocketman

No issues for me so far. I've set the screen timeout to the highest and manually lock the device to avoid any SOD problems.


----------



## nabdou

Wifi will not connect at all in wifi crowded environment specifically at home, at work with my mobile hotspot no problems, camera still does not work force close battery drains quickly due to wifi connect/reconnect


----------



## Carlo

I was just about to report an issue with wifi stability (just suddenly stopped connecting to any wifi, just 'hung' on 'connecting')... It just suddenly connected again.

So I'll just say it seems a a bit temperamental. Maybe it can't cope on more crowded areas?


----------



## scifan

I have no issues with the touchstone charging my touchpad... works fine now, and keeps me at 100%

Sometimes wireless is an adventure... but once it's connected, it stays connected. (for me)

I've only seen the SOD 3 times total since I started running cm7... Intermittant issues suck because they're tough to identify, and tough to test.


----------



## ingenue007

after wiping and doing factory reset with fresh install, i have had no SODs. knock on wood! i've gone in and out of multiple wifi zones and left it charging overnight and it woke up fine. the only issue i have is random browser force crashes. not a biggie. 2.1 alpha is great!


----------



## Zanthexter

"twiddler said:


> Location services still not working right. Facebook and Accuweather still don't work.


Install "Fake GPS" from the Market. Set a location (it should put an icon in your taskbar) and see if it solves the problem.

Facebook works fine for me with it.


----------



## trueno92

Kinda incoherent this morning but i had made some changes to help make my environment more consistant

Sterilize your touchpad:

remove all cpu software and only use setcpu.
remove all sleep/lock etc software
remove all battery saver type software

Lock screen enabled.

install SETcpu
install Advanced wifi locker (time out settings as immediate)

govneror setting: ONDEMAND (conservative did not operate properly, powersave is crippling)
Max: 1620
Min: 192

Screen off profile setup for 192 locked, max/min values.

used 100% charged touchpad for lots of browsing/scrolling and video watching and generally lots of cpu usage. battery dropped to 91% in about 1.5 hr.

Left on touchstone all night, i did not initiate lock/sleep, just from using an app to placing on touchstone: goes to screen on - dim - screensaver clock - off, hitting 192 as cpu cycle max.
Charged correctly, 100% when i woke up.

to test wifi dropping out, I did install Advanced wifi locker free app (due to Android 2.2-2.3 wifi bug)

Turned on my iphone wifi tethering and this morning my touchpad was still connected after idle/sleep 7hrs, to my iphone, so that works.

SETcpu results for cpu cycles:
192000 - 96.73%
384000 - 0.18%
\\ - until below, values insignificant
1512000 - 0.39%
1620000 - 2.33%

No reboots or wifi drop outs or lockscreen

Turned off wifi and quickly tested idle for 1:15hr and battery still at 100%

not sure if this helps anyone..!


----------



## shan

Not sure if anyone else have this pr problem, but on my touchpad display does not rotate automatically. Checked all settings in ADW and display settings are correct but still no luck. Any help please


----------



## Frunple

I still can't resolve local hostnames. Anyone else seeing this? Try to rdp into a lan pc by hostname.


----------



## johnvan

So far so good for me. I hadn't done any fiddling with Alpha1 (ie, setCPU) and the Alpha2 installed quickly and so far solid wi-fi and no SOD's.
I was going to skip the update since it seemed people were having issues but I'm glad I did it. 
The key for me was to not overcomplicate it. Downloaded the zip, booted into clockwork, erased cache and davlink, installed the zip. 5 minute job.


----------



## haragan

I had SOD and wifi disconnects before when PAD was sleeping for a while. Upgraded to Alpha 2.1 and got reboot loop. I cleared cache and davlink cache, installed again and PAD hung on boot. I forced reset, cleared both caches, installed again and this time it works much better than before. This morning I did not have to hold power button and home button to turn on for the first time and did not have to turn wifi off/on either. Too soon to tell but first time I have not had to do those things. The rest was left stock but did have to install/configure everything again.


----------



## CMartins

Carlo said:


> I was just about to report an issue with wifi stability (just suddenly stopped connecting to any wifi, just 'hung' on 'connecting')... It just suddenly connected again.
> 
> So I'll just say it seems a a bit temperamental. Maybe it can't cope on more crowded areas?


I use it in my college and it works. And believe me when I say it is crowded over there and everyone is connected to their wifi. Also no SOD every since I installed alpha 2.1.


----------



## dharmin

I have installed alpha 2 on my touchpad and working fine BUT I still have following issues:
1. When I boot into CM7 (Android) and if I connect to computer I can see small usb sign on my touchpad but it will not appear as "extern storage" in my computer. As opposed when I boot into WebOS I will appear on my computer as a "HP Touchpad". I tired pressing usb icon in my touchpad while I am in Android, nothing happen. 
2. My camara is not working. I can see pictures but when I try to click take photo (small button on left), it doing nothing and afte several try it gives me error.

Happy if someone can help me to resolve my issues. Thanks!!


----------



## HankB

Add me to the list of those with WiFi issues.

Web page loads are very slow or they timeout. Stopping and restarting WiFi seems not to help. Rebooting the Touchpad sems not to help. 
I am viewing the same pages on my laptop right next to the Touchpad and they are loading fine so I do not think it is an issue with my LAN or ISP (or web site.)

This is a fresh install (last night) of Alpha 2.1 (update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1-fullofbugs.zip) so I haven't bothered to wipe Wifi data and start again since I've only ever run this Android version and only ever connected to one access point.

My AP is using WPA/WPA2 Personal authentication.

At times web pages do load quickly so the problem seems to be intermittent, but does occur most of the time.

Other than that, the only problems I'm experiencing are those of a noob-to-cyanogenmod. I have a Droid X with stock Android (including Moto Blur) and would appreciate pointers to "Cyanogenmod for dummies" resources so I can get up to speed and get the most out of Cyanogenmod. (I'm also considering putting it on my Droid X.)

And thanks to the devs and others who made this possible! For an Alpha release, this rocks!

Edit: More info - ping from touchpad to my wireless router:


Code:


<br />
# ping  192.168.100.1<br />
PING 192.168.100.1 (192.168.100.1) 56(84) bytes of data.<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=5020 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=4013 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=3013 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=2013 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=1012 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=5.80 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=25029 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=24022 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=23023 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=22023 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=21024 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=20024 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=13 ttl=64 time=19024 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=14 ttl=64 time=18025 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=15 ttl=64 time=17025 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=16 ttl=64 time=16027 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=17 ttl=64 time=15027 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=18 ttl=64 time=14027 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=19 ttl=64 time=13024 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=20 ttl=64 time=12017 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=21 ttl=64 time=11017 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=22 ttl=64 time=10017 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=23 ttl=64 time=9017 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=24 ttl=64 time=8018 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=25 ttl=64 time=7018 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=26 ttl=64 time=6018 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=27 ttl=64 time=5018 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=28 ttl=64 time=4018 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=29 ttl=64 time=3018 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=30 ttl=64 time=2019 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=31 ttl=64 time=1019 ms<br />
64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=32 ttl=64 time=19.8 ms<br />
^C<br />
--- 192.168.100.1 ping statistics ---<br />
44 packets transmitted, 32 received, 27% packet loss, time 43048ms<br />
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 5.804/10645.352/25029.549/7845.174 ms, pipe 26<br />
#


----------



## skumar

After I updated my touchpad with latest Alpha, it was working fine all day yesterday until I installed NetFlix from xda forum as latest market Netflix video was not working, when I went to bed, I didn't shutdown TP, but I put it in sleep mode (single press power button), when I turned it this morning, it was showing CM logo for long time as if I was installing Alpha for first time. I went ahead and reinstalled latest alpha again after data wipe/reset and rebooted fine. I have to see if this is going to be okay.


----------



## slug

skumar said:


> After I updated my touchpad with latest Alpha, it was working fine all day yesterday until I installed NetFlix from xda forum as latest market Netflix video was not working, when I went to bed, I didn't shutdown TP, but I put it in sleep mode (single press power button), when I turned it this morning, it was showing CM logo for long time as if I was installing Alpha for first time. I went ahead and reinstalled latest alpha again after data wipe/reset and rebooted fine. I have to see if this is going to be okay.


The latest Netflix is busted. There is a thread a little further down discussing it, and providing a solution.


----------



## bcrawford

Just installed A2. I did not wipe anything, just installed over top and everything seems to be working fine. SOOO glad they fixed the headphone issue.


----------



## Synical_99

Been two dyas now and so far no SODs, wifi still the same just have to turn off/on when leaving out of range and coming back in. Other than that everything working great. Left it charging over night and no SOD, sweet! Thanks CM team for your hard work.


----------



## bcrawford

Been using all afternoon. No SoDs. Touchstone charging works(Screen on ~1%/10 min, screen off ~5%/10 min). I have not had any issues with wifi with a1 or a2. I have to AP's in my house and it switches automatically when one goes out of range and the other comes in. For my experience, this is an amazing alpha.


----------



## Martino416

Multiple SODs a day. Have tried everything listed everywhere.


----------



## Mr. Wizard

Held off on installing cm7 until 2.1 was available... installation went smooth and had no issues during flash. Have not had any major problems... everything is pretty much stable. Minor issues include wifi disconnecting during sleep, touchpad freezing up during reboot, and (probably the biggest nuisance of all) not being able to back out of resizing a widget on the homescreen. Basically if I accidently start residing a widget then the softkey buttons become unusable and I have to restart. Finally, the kindle app cuts off the bottom line of the page.. all and all though, these are pretty minor and this build blows my mind with how awesome it is.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat

Upgraded last night...

Still have sound coming out both headphones and speakers. 
Project Free TV never loads videos on CM7 2.1, worked with no problems on original CM7.


----------



## chucktate

If I have wifi issues, I shut down, boot into webos and shut down, boot into cm7 a2.1. Wifi becomes more stable. Its as if something is hanging the hardware.


----------



## Aaron K.

I still have wifi issues too, although not as bad as in Alpha 1. If I'm connected to a wifi source and reboot for whatever reason, it wont reconnect automatically. I have to go into settings and forget the network, then turn wifi off, turn it back on, then select the network again. Also, it seems if I'm away from a remembered connection for a while and come back, it wont automatically reconnect.

My Facebook app crashes whenever I open it from the icon. However, if I open it through a notification, I can use the app until I try to view the news feed, then it crashes like when I try to open it normally.

Other than that, this thing is pretty BA with Android on it! Way more useful! Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## MathewSK81

Aaron K. said:


> My Facebook app crashes whenever I open it from the icon. However, if I open it through a notification, I can use the app until I try to view the news feed, then it crashes like when I try to open it normally.


The reason FB crashes is because of the Touchpad's lack of GPS. FB tries to get a location in case you want to "check in" and when it can't find any radios or GPS to determine it, the app crashes. To get around this, download Fake GPS from the market, set a location and you're good to go.

Facebook really needs to make a good tablet app that supports wifi only devices. Either that or we could all switch to Google+


----------



## drt054

synapses11 said:


> Wifi still hanging after waking up and will not connect without disabling/reneabling Wifi mutliple times. Find this especially true in a wifi crowded environment. I work in an area that has about 15 routers visible. This is not a problem with my Iconia Tab so Im pretty sure it's specific to the TP/Build. Only workaround I have is to leave Wifi on at all times.


This is a +1 for me. Also while tethering to my LG Revolution I am only getting 2.8Mbps maximum per speedtest.net even when on my phone says 10.0Mbps..


----------



## Aaron K.

MathewSK81 said:


> The reason FB crashes is because of the Touchpad's lack of GPS. FB tries to get a location in case you want to "check in" and when it can't find any radios or GPS to determine it, the app crashes. To get around this, download Fake GPS from the market, set a location and you're good to go.
> 
> Facebook really needs to make a good tablet app that supports wifi only devices. Either that or we could all switch to Google+


That was it! Thanks! I wonder why I didn't have that problem with Alpha 1.


----------



## ilive12

No SoD yet, everything feels a lot smoother good update :3


----------



## dumbnub

2.1 is rock solid. No sod. No wifi issues and update via clockwork was quick and simple. No need to clear cache or wipe. Just downloaded the 2.1 zip, moved to SD card and booted into clockwork and applied the update. Perfect. Thanks dalingrin and cyanogen. Used my touchpad more over the past week on android than I did in 2 months on web os.


----------



## hellsbells

trueno92 said:


> Click on the status bar button with the lines on it when you are on your home screen.
> 
> Google for more detail!


I can move apps around with no trouble. I can't seem to move/delete widgets that I have installed. Examples: curve fish brightness widget and go weather widget. I can move/delete widgets that were installed with alpha 2.1. I have verified that my desktop is unlocked via the menu button. What am I missing here? I HAVE searched but not having any luck.

Disregard..seems I wasn't grabbing those Widgets in exactly the right spot.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat

chucktate said:


> If I have wifi issues, I shut down, boot into webos and shut down, boot into cm7 a2.1. Wifi becomes more stable. Its as if something is hanging the hardware.





Aaron K. said:


> I still have wifi issues too, although not as bad as in Alpha 1. If I'm connected to a wifi source and reboot for whatever reason, it wont reconnect automatically. I have to go into settings and forget the network, then turn wifi off, turn it back on, then select the network again. Also, it seems if I'm away from a remembered connection for a while and come back, it wont automatically reconnect.
> 
> My Facebook app crashes whenever I open it from the icon. However, if I open it through a notification, I can use the app until I try to view the news feed, then it crashes like when I try to open it normally.
> 
> Other than that, this thing is pretty BA with Android on it! Way more useful! Thanks for all your hard work!


This has been working for me...

Go To Settings>>Wireless and Networks>>WiFi Settings>>Hit Menu Button>>Advanced>>WiFi Sleep Policy>>Switch to "Never" it was set to "When screen turns off.."


----------



## Manarius

Yeah, so don't bulk move apps to the "sd" card. It makes CM7 very sad is probably going to cause me to have to wipe and start all over. It basically b0rks the "SD Card" and causes FC's all over the place.


----------



## higgy76

I just updated to alpha 2 and i cant reboot to webos or cwm anyone know what i should do?


----------



## wolverine

Did you try "novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod" ?


----------



## higgy76

"wolverine said:


> Did you try "novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod" ?


Ill try it thank u for the help


----------



## ccpomea

Whenever I boot into Cyanogen Alpha 1 and 2 it will always freeze up and need rebooting a few times using the Power/Home button before it will finally make it.

Will freeze at various points - Sometimes its the green "Loading" screen, and also the blue android on a skateboard animation will either freeze at a random point or the arrow will just continue rotating. Sometimes it will reboot itself after it freezes, others it wont.

I dont use setcpu and I have restored my device, uninstalled cm, redoctored, removed the linux ext3fs etc in an attempt to fix issue but still have it.


----------



## furyo666

1. complete extinction after use of the battery.
2. does not charge the original cable or usb.

Do you have a solution?

[RESOLVED]
after long pressed the start button (~15s), it restarts!


----------



## modjo30

I didn't install Alpha 1, went straight to 2, i left it Plugged in on charge last night and in the morning it was off and i can't switch it back on, as if the battery has completely drained, not sure what to do now 

Update - Turns out it was the SOD issue and as i didn't even install Alpha 1 , this obviously hasn't been fixed in Alpha 2 as they've stated


----------



## happiny9

updated to the new version. looks good since few hrs 
no wifi or sleep issue for the moment.
battery draining at appx 1 percent or a bit more per hr

thanks for the update


----------



## higgy76

"wolverine said:


> Did you try "novacom boot mem:// < uImage.ClockworkMod" ?


Do i still have to use cmd toget to acmeinstaller


----------



## dajogejr

NO issues with Sleep of Death since Alpha 2.
WiFi booting into CM from WebOS or from powered off is sometimes flaky.
Followed the master post's recommendation of removing all WiFi settings via ADB and we'll see where that gets us.

Some games/apps don't work...as expected. If you get into a game that requires home/dock keys to go back, menu, etc., you're stuck.
Sometimes when booting form CM to WebOS it will hang on the black screen. Simply pressing the power button for a few seconds gets the boot menu and it'll boot into WebOS just fine.

However, much more solid (Less FC's) and better battery life than alpha 1. Great progress to say the least.
I did wipe cache and dalvik upon installing the update via CWR.


----------



## zoidberg_md

Listening to pandora on speakers and hearing a type of crackling sound. Not sure how else to describe it.


----------



## ingenue007

Ok 2 days and no sod or wifi drops. Rock solid. I'm nandroiding this for sure!


----------



## kbrabble

Re: music crackling in Pandora with screen off...

I was having this problem when the screen was off. I uninstalled dsp manager, and installed volume+ from the market. Enabled speaker modifications, set max volume level to +5, and set the high quality eq preset. It now plays great with the screen off.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron K.

kyhoopsgoat said:


> This has been working for me...
> 
> Go To Settings>>Wireless and Networks>>WiFi Settings>>Hit Menu Button>>Advanced>>WiFi Sleep Policy>>Switch to "Never" it was set to "When screen turns off.."


I already had it set like that


----------



## HankB

HankB said:


> Add me to the list of those with WiFi issues.
> ...
> 
> Edit: More info - ping from touchpad to my wireless router:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> # ping  192.168.100.1<br />
> PING 192.168.100.1 (192.168.100.1) 56(84) bytes of data.<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=5020 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=4013 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=3013 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=2013 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=1012 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=5.80 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=25029 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=24022 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=23023 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=64 time=22023 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=64 time=21024 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=12 ttl=64 time=20024 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=13 ttl=64 time=19024 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=14 ttl=64 time=18025 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=15 ttl=64 time=17025 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=16 ttl=64 time=16027 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=17 ttl=64 time=15027 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=18 ttl=64 time=14027 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=19 ttl=64 time=13024 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=20 ttl=64 time=12017 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=21 ttl=64 time=11017 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=22 ttl=64 time=10017 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=23 ttl=64 time=9017 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=24 ttl=64 time=8018 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=25 ttl=64 time=7018 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=26 ttl=64 time=6018 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=27 ttl=64 time=5018 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=28 ttl=64 time=4018 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=29 ttl=64 time=3018 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=30 ttl=64 time=2019 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=31 ttl=64 time=1019 ms<br />
> 64 bytes from 192.168.100.1: icmp_seq=32 ttl=64 time=19.8 ms<br />
> ^C<br />
> --- 192.168.100.1 ping statistics ---<br />
> 44 packets transmitted, 32 received, 27% packet loss, time 43048ms<br />
> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 5.804/10645.352/25029.549/7845.174 ms, pipe 26<br />
> #


I just took another look at this this morning. I realized that the pattern is that ping replies are getting bunched up and reported all at once. At times I've seen close to 40 seconds worth of pings reported in one batch (with time stamps 1s apart.). I also tested again and if I hit <ctrl>C immediately after they get reported, there is 0% packet loss.

So... The good news is that ICMP packets are not dropped. Unfortunately they are not delivered in a timely manner to the layer that adds the inbound time stamp. I suppose this test cannot rule out the possibility that outbound packets are buffered up as well.

I hope this information helps. I will also offer to help with further testing of this problem.

thanks,
hank


----------



## liquidice

Been running with Alpha 2.1 for almost 2 days now, been having the same Wifi problems I experienced with Alpha 1, might need to clear out my Wifi profile or just go extreme and do a full wipe and re-install of Alpha 2.1.

Also this morning, the touchscreen stopped responding. The TP woke up from the power button, I could see the screen but touching the screen stopped working. Is this considered the SOD? The home button worked, the volume rocker worked, the power button worked - but I couldn't reboot because I couldn't hit the touchscreen to reboot. After a hard power reset (held power + home for 15 seconds), it came back up and worked fine - although it wouldn't connect to Wifi at first, had to have it forget my hotspot and re-connect to it.

Anyone else have a problem like this? I know in the changelog for Alpha 2.1 it says the Touchscreen not responding after sleep problem was fixed - just curious if anyone else is seeing the problem or if I need to do a full wipe.


----------



## PogiBoy

Didn't install Alpha 1 and only installed Alpha 2.1. When I first installed it my WiFi was working and was able to connect fine. The next day though my WiFi connection stopped working. On the WiFi Settings it says, "Scanning" and then "Connecting" and then "Disconnected". I tried doing the on and off, rebooting, rebooting through webOS, and turning on WiFi Never Sleep, but still not working.

Anyone having this problem or a solution for this issue? Thanks


----------



## seanandrsn

Trouble with wifi. Works well on my router in my house. I can tether form my Matrix hotspots but when coming back home to my router it scans then finds theroiterthe drops. It will not acquire the signal. I have to turn off the wifi then go to manage network and turn on wifi there and it finds the signal.


----------



## haragan

2 days and counting and no SOD or wifi issues with Alpha 2.1. As noted before, I had to reset, clear cache and davlink cached before re-installing. Two prior installs gave me reboots, hangs, etc. On Alpha 1 I'd always have to reset pad to turn on aftre a while and turn wifi off/on.

Only issue I have is sound when screen is off and streaming music from nas cuts out every so often when mounting share via cifsmanager. Any ideas why this happens?


----------



## bcrawford

Mr. Wizard said:


> Held off on installing cm7 until 2.1 was available... installation went smooth and had no issues during flash. Have not had any major problems... everything is pretty much stable. Minor issues include wifi disconnecting during sleep, touchpad freezing up during reboot, *and (probably the biggest nuisance of all) not being able to back out of resizing a widget on the homescreen*. Basically if I accidently start residing a widget then the softkey buttons become unusable and I have to restart. Finally, the kindle app cuts off the bottom line of the page.. all and all though, these are pretty minor and this build blows my mind with how awesome it is.


Use the back button. It works just fine on mine....


----------



## bcrawford

dajogejr said:


> NO issues with Sleep of Death since Alpha 2.
> WiFi booting into CM from WebOS or from powered off is sometimes flaky.
> Followed the master post's recommendation of removing all WiFi settings via ADB and we'll see where that gets us.
> 
> Some games/apps don't work...as expected. * If you get into a game that requires home/dock keys to go back, menu, etc., you're stuck.*
> Sometimes when booting form CM to WebOS it will hang on the black screen. Simply pressing the power button for a few seconds gets the boot menu and it'll boot into WebOS just fine.
> 
> However, much more solid (Less FC's) and better battery life than alpha 1. Great progress to say the least.
> I did wipe cache and dalvik upon installing the update via CWR.


Not in my experience. By default, the status bar and soft buttons should not disappear at all(unless you have changed the settings in the cyangen menu).


----------



## Lateral_October

I still have sporadic issues with wifi - WPA2 home network, work network with WPA IEEE802.1x no issues.

Also, noticed that the "sdcard" tends to unmount/mount in readonly - I've seen it most often when opening Gallery. Remounting as rw resolves temporarily:



Code:


su<br />
mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard


----------



## apukwa

I'm finding Google Talk V&V Chat, which was working in alpha 1, is no longer working (yep, even after reinstall, etc.). I can still "start" the video chat, but it just brings me to a black screen which eventually times out and gives you a force close.

Anyone else having a similar experience?


----------



## aptraum

furyo666 said:


> 1. complete extinction after use of the battery.
> 2. does not charge the original cable or usb.
> 
> Do you have a solution?


No issues on my end with the original cable. Did you make sure that the cap on the plug end was tight, it does come off for adapters.


----------



## magnafides

I've had one (edit: now two) SOD on Alpha 2.1, also HD YouTube videos buffer infinitely (no, it is not an issue with my network). The "loading" progress bar just never advances...

Also having battery drain while sleeping.


----------



## PTravel

Problem:

With Alpha 2.1 installed, something is affecting WebOS' ability to sense when it is in the Touchstone. Pre-CM7, I could place the TP in the Touchstone while it was in a case and it would sense the Touchstone and go into Exhibition Mode. Post-CM7, it will only do this if it is out of the case. Could it be MoBoot?


----------



## bcrawford

PTravel said:


> Problem:
> 
> With Alpha 2.1 installed, something is affecting WebOS' ability to sense when it is in the Touchstone. Pre-CM7, I could place the TP in the Touchstone while it was in a case and it would sense the Touchstone and go into Exhibition Mode. Post-CM7, it will only do this if it is out of the case. Could it be MoBoot?


It has been said that this is a product of the webOS update. I have noticed a difference in the receptiveness of the touchpad with the touchstone. Before the update it would charge in the case with no worries. Now I have to make sure the flap laying out in front for it to charge in the case.


----------



## jinchoung

generally, i'm finding that 2.1 is a bit less stable than alpha 1. i've crashed several times to reboot from within apps... that never happened in alpha 1. also, i've run into boot issues where the first boot after the update took an EXCEEDINGLY long time and after, i've actually had the tablet reboot while trying to boot in the first place! haha.

so yeah, generally, it feels a bit more unstable and touchy than the first alpha... but hey, it's an alpha and it's remarkable it's this solid. actually, alpha 1 (and alpha 2.1 too) is really an exercise in modesty - pretty rock solid.

anyway, good stuff. thanks again! enjoying android on the touchpad enormously.


----------



## azbc82

liquidice said:


> Been running with Alpha 2.1 for almost 2 days now, been having the same Wifi problems I experienced with Alpha 1, might need to clear out my Wifi profile or just go extreme and do a full wipe and re-install of Alpha 2.1.
> 
> Also this morning, the touchscreen stopped responding. The TP woke up from the power button, I could see the screen but touching the screen stopped working. Is this considered the SOD? The home button worked, the volume rocker worked, the power button worked - but I couldn't reboot because I couldn't hit the touchscreen to reboot. After a hard power reset (held power + home for 15 seconds), it came back up and worked fine - although it wouldn't connect to Wifi at first, had to have it forget my hotspot and re-connect to it.
> 
> Anyone else have a problem like this? I know in the changelog for Alpha 2.1 it says the Touchscreen not responding after sleep problem was fixed - just curious if anyone else is seeing the problem or if I need to do a full wipe.


I am also having the same issue. I am running Alpha 2.1 and I left it on the charger overnight. This morning, the buttons work but the touchscreen is completely unresponsive.


----------



## relayer35

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has worked on this. I'm amazed at how good this mod is, being only the 2nd Alpha. It's pretty awesome.

I have encountered a few issues, however, they seem to be the same issues others have encountered:

1. The SOD issue still occurs for me. It happens when the Touchpad sleeps, it will not wake up and I have to press the two buttons for twenty seconds or so to restart. I tried setting the minimum clock speed to 384, but that did not help. This seems to happen every time it sleeps on battery, but doesn't happen for me when plugged in (as of yet).

2. WiFi is off after every restart. I have to restart it manually. It works fine until the next reboot.

3. I can't seem to play 720p videos. I've seen some people say to set MX Player to HW with Software audio, but I haven't found a single player app where Hardware works. They will start playing in software but will be choppy. These videos play fine on WebOS using Kalem Media Player. Sometimes in-stream Youtube videos wont play either. They will just buffer forever.

Other than that, everything else is great. I can't thank you guys enough!


----------



## clshores

The major issues I have are as follows.

1. Battery drain when screen is off
2. many FC with apps like Facebook and weatherbug.
3. When you choose shut down in CM7 it simply reboots and doesn't shut down.

Other than these items it is awesome. Looking forward to the next installment and really looking forward to ICS from the fine devs.


----------



## Trader125

kbrabble said:


> Re: music crackling in Pandora with screen off...
> 
> I was having this problem when the screen was off. I uninstalled dsp manager, and installed volume+ from the market. Enabled speaker modifications, set max volume level to +5, and set the high quality eq preset. It now plays great with the screen off.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


hey hey,

I'm not able to uninstall the DSP Manager, is there any specific procedure to do that ?

Tnx

G


----------



## RobM

NEWBIE ALAERT!!!

I installed A2 last night and was bothered by the time being wrong. I verified that my TP was set to use "network-provided values" but the time is still off. I was going to report as an issue but woke up this morning thinking "You fool! There is no mobile network". If I am correct that the network-provided values are from a mobile network and not WIFI, does anyone know of a good program to pull time from a network time server?

PS: I want to thank the CyanogenMod team on an excellent build. This is amazing!


----------



## olagaton

Trader125 said:


> hey hey,
> 
> I'm not able to uninstall the DSP Manager, is there any specific procedure to do that ?
> 
> Tnx
> 
> G


Anttek App Manager Root works pretty well to uninstall apps that aren't listed on the normal "Manage Apps" list. You can also Freeze apps, if you don't wanna get rid of them altogether.


----------



## amysor

RobM said:


> NEWBIE ALAERT!!!
> 
> I installed A2 last night and was bothered by the time being wrong. I verified that my TP was set to use "network-provided values" but the time is still off. I was going to report as an issue but woke up this morning thinking "You fool! There is no mobile network". If I am correct that the network-provided values are from a mobile network and not WIFI, does anyone know of a good program to pull time from a network time server?
> 
> PS: I want to thank the CyanogenMod team on an excellent build. This is amazing!


I think it automatically does that. Just make sure you have the right time zone.


----------



## tripacer99

\"clshores\" said:


> 2. many FC with apps like Facebook and weatherbug.


Apps requesting gps FC.


----------



## amysor

tripacer99 said:


> Apps requesting gps FC.


use fakegps from the market


----------



## TheBiles

Did a clean install of Alpha 2.1:

1. Wifi (WPA2 enterprise secured) will only connect once, then after reboot or disconnect it will never connect again until I wipe wifi data though the terminal.
2. Random reboots when messing with wifi.

Pretty much everything has been great except having to reboot to get wifi to work again.


----------



## jinchoung

oh, and yeah, still get SOD all the time with 2.1.


----------



## tecnica

I had recently removed everything and went entirely back to stock no android partitions etc.. Then proceeded to install CM7 2.1 now it runs great exept for 1 issue the crackling sound drives me crazy when the screen goes off.
it seems if your volume is above 50% and the screen goes off it crackles


----------



## emoazeni

Get disconnected from watching live tv after two minutes. It works fine on Web-OS


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Well... Having SOD's issue once more *even after using the ACMEUninstaller* (starting out fresh..) :\
It didn't happen for the longest time as soon as I got it running again. But it began to happen more often near the end of the day. Now its back to how it was a few days ago this morning.

I'll try the Unistall one more time. This time I'll clean the 2 cache's as well.

Also, how do I use that titanium app to back up my stuff?



kyhoopsgoat said:


> This has been working for me...
> 
> Go To Settings>>Wireless and Networks>>WiFi Settings>>Hit Menu Button>>Advanced>>WiFi Sleep Policy>>Switch to "Never" it was set to "When screen turns off.."


Never had this enabled before. I'll try this out for a bit and see if it helps GodJesus.. Still SOD'ing


----------



## dhaval

Hi,

I am sorry if this has been addressed before, but whenever try to use after about an hour or so, the Touchpad goes to sleep and then won't restart, I will have to press Power and Middle button down for a little while and then it will restart.

Any solution to this problem ?

TIA.


----------



## Frunple

Anyone notice the screen doesn't dim before it turns off? It just goes from on to off at the "timeout" mark and its a pain if you're reading something and aren't touching the screen for a while.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

dhaval said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry if this has been addressed before, but whenever try to use after about an hour or so, the Touchpad goes to sleep and then won't restart, I will have to press Power and Middle button down for a little while and then it will restart.
> 
> Any solution to this problem ?
> 
> TIA.


That's the problem 99% of people are having in this thread. Alpha 2.1 is said to correct this. Has for some, but not all. At the moment, this fix is to clear both caches in CWC, and uninstall cm7 with ACMEUnistaller to start over on a clean slate. I did the Uninstaller, but didn't do the clear cache before hand, which is probably why I'm still getting SOD's. I'll wait for Alpha 3 before attempting again.
there's additional things like making sure WiFi doesn't turn off in sleep mode and stuff. Didn't do much for me tough

*wondering.. Could clearing my caches still help me? Or does this only help when your about to install an update?


----------



## stl717

I'm running 2.1 and haven't had hardly any issues.. not one sod for at least a couple of days.. haven't even gone back to webos for a couple days.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## pgzerwer2

Colchiro said:


> It burns when I pee after installing 2.1.


LMAO!


----------



## namecaps

1. Battery drain still on the same level.
2. Haptic feedback still goes off after sleep sometimes.


----------



## omegamongoose

Definitely having WAY MORE SoD in 2.1 than in 1. Actually don't think I ever had it with the first alpha release . . . Now I get it every time it goes to sleep. Also, my wifi won't stay connected more than a minute. My laptop has full signal and in webOS I can connect and the wifi is consistent too, but not in 2.1. Have cleared both caches multiple times and reinstalled a2.1 to no avail. Have NOT tried a complete uninstall/reinstall yet 'cause I don't want to lose all my apps/homescreen layout. But I will give it a shot.

Very tempted to uninstall and reinstall alpha 1 until 3 comes out.


----------



## desiretouchpad

SOD is one thing I don't have thankfully, battery drain has dropped since 2.1,wifi is my problem,at home wifi works 100% of the time at my sisters it drops off and FC constantly.CM have done a good job considering its an alpha.


----------



## z00pster

Main issues are:

1) Wifi stability - this got better after I shortened the device hostname (no idea why) but it is still an issue
2) Bluetooth - enabling a bluetooth speaker appears to disable Wifi

Other than these connectivity issues and I suspect a bug in Spotify I'm over the moon about Android on Touchpad


----------



## bugdroid

anyone having issues of garbage icons left on the status bar? The type that you would think with a refresh it would clear up. I have attached a picture.


----------



## Soapinmouth

Coming from a new touchpas w/ latest OS then flashing alpha 2 ive had no sod so far, I just installed soft locker now tho in case it does.


----------



## hypermetalsonic

Soapinmouth said:


> Coming from a new touchpas w/ latest OS then flashing alpha 2 ive had no sod so far, I just installed soft locker now tho in case it does.


What is the soft locker app suppose to do?


----------



## twiddler

Anyone get IRIS to work?


----------



## shan

I guess no one had auto rotation issue. Touhpad auto rotation is not working even after updated with 2.1. Display settings auto rotation is checked, cynogenmod settings are checked. Any fix?


----------



## desifun

Hi all,

Thanks again to CM team for a very stable version of Android, thanks for all your effort. So far, I am not having many issues accept just one that I realized yesterday night. My touchstone does not charge my TP. Is there any app to resolve this? How can I charge my TP on my touchstone? I looked at last 3-4 pages and could not find any solution so I am asking it here, I am sorry if it is a repeated question.

Thanks in advance,
Cheers!!


----------



## doevis

hypermetalsonic said:


> That's the problem 99% of people are having in this thread. Alpha 2.1 is said to correct this. Has for some, but not all. At the moment, this fix is to clear both caches in CWC, and uninstall cm7 with ACMEUnistaller to start over on a clean slate. I did the Uninstaller, but didn't do the clear cache before hand, which is probably why I'm still getting SOD's. I'll wait for Alpha 3 before attempting again.
> there's additional things like making sure WiFi doesn't turn off in sleep mode and stuff. Didn't do much for me tough
> 
> *wondering.. Could clearing my caches still help me? Or does this only help when your about to install an update?


I had the same problem. After it goes to sleep, it wont comeup until i press both power button and middle button for a while. It took long time for me to figure out how to recover it. finally it came back, but still having same issue.


----------



## just4sc

hypermetalsonic said:


> Never had this enabled before. I'll try this out for a bit and see if it helps GodJesus.. Still SOD'ing


This isn't meant to be insulting cause I did it myself...did you remember to hit "Save"?


----------



## just4sc

doevis said:


> I had the same problem. After it goes to sleep, it wont comeup until i press both power button and middle button for a while. It took long time for me to figure out how to recover it. finally it came back, but still having same issue.


I did the following two things to my TPs starting with A1 and making sure it's still the same in A2.1 and have not seen any SOD (yet, knock on wood...it's been a few days though so I'm thinking my TPs aren't going to SOD anymore)

1) Set "Screen On" minimum CPU Frequency AND "Screen Off" Frequencies to 384 (I use Overclock Widget but others have used SetCPU and others)

2) Set WiFi Policy to "Never".

Hope this helps some of youse out there!


----------



## just4sc

bugdroid said:


> anyone having issues of garbage icons left on the status bar? The type that you would think with a refresh it would clear up. I have attached a picture.


That's probably your battery widget not playing nice with this CM port since the widget is (I'm assuming) written for a phone and not a tablet...


----------



## psygn

Long-press menu button option doesn't work, so you can't pull up or hide your keyboard manually.


----------



## SomeGuy23

What is the solution to the headphone issue? Where when you plug in headphones, the speaker is still playing. THANKS!


----------



## scifan

someguy23 said:


> What is the solution to the headphone issue? Where when you plug in headphones, the speaker is still playing. THANKS!


Are you sure you're running 2.1? my speakers turn off when I plug in headphones on 2.1...


----------



## SilentAce07

Anytime sound is supposed to be played, even when muted, the touchpad makes an odd vibrating clicky weird sound. Is this common?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## acithium

I too have experienced jerky scrolling/performance. I wonder if it has anything to do with 2d acceleration.


----------



## SomeGuy23

scifan said:


> Are you sure you're running 2.1? my speakers turn off when I plug in headphones on 2.1...


 Yes i am running 2.1


----------



## lukeskywacko

My TP in CM does not connect to WifiTether on my Motorola Cliq (running Android 2.3.7) when WEP encryption is enabled. (fails while obtaining IP address)

It does connect when encryption is disabled, but it makes me feel uncomfortable using internet without any encryption.

Is this a case with all android devices? (being unable to connect to an ad-hoc device with wep encryption)


----------



## SomeGuy23

is there a way to turn off or mute the speaker while headphones are in use?


----------



## jinchoung

possible bug : crashes when plugged in

when i tried using the tp while plugged in to power last night, the tablet kept crashing 1 or 2 minutes into the session - crash into a reboot. i tried for 3 consecutive sessions with same result.

i haven't experienced that frequency and regularity of crashing before and the only different thing i was doing was running the tablet while charging/pluggedin.

so i unplugged and started up again....

ran fine.

still ran into an occasional crash (i usually crash one or two times a night while using the tp for 4+ hours) but not the very predictable and quick crash while running the tp plugged in.

can't imagine why plugging in would cause it to be so unstable but it seems to make it so... at least with me.

anyone else confirm?


----------



## joey2264

Hey, I am having a few issues. 
1. Playing a 480p AVI in MX Video Player works absolutely beautifully, until it doesn't. I can watch about 20 minutes, and then it will either freeze and eventually reboot or the force close screen for MX video player will come up but not respond to touch, so I'll have to force a reboot.
2. Wifi sharing is not reliable. If I try to transfer a longer than 7 or 8 min 480p avi, it will reboot itself.
3. Google Docs app doesn't work at all. Just crashes when I try to run it.
4. Can't seem to get the lock screen to come up. It just opens to the desktop.

Those are my main issues, along with not great battery life. Hopefully there will be a new update soon. Overall, I still love it so much!


----------



## hpotter

someguy23 said:


> is there a way to turn off or mute the speaker while headphones are in use?


Yup. upgrade to Alpha 2.1


----------



## SomeGuy23

hpotter said:


> Yup. upgrade to Alpha 2.1


My Mod version is CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1- tenderloin-KANG

and my Build number is GRJ22

is my tp in 2.1?


----------



## androidin

SomeGuy23 said:


> My Mod version is CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC1- tenderloin-KANG
> 
> and my Build number is GRJ22
> 
> is my tp in 2.1?


yes

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuy23

androidin said:


> yes
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Ya my touchpad is on 2.1 yet i still have the headphone-speaker problem


----------



## nevertells

I am really at my wits end with this WiFi thing no matter if using Alpha one or two. Once it starts,
*S*canning, *C*onnecting, *D*isconnected endlessly, and any screen press related to Wireless & Networks
responds dirt slow. When I am connected W&N responds normally. Only way to get a connection is select my network
connection that is cycling S,C,D, tap "Forget", reboot the TP and go back to the Wireless & Networks,
and reenter the password. I thought for a while I had the WiFi thing beat when I changed from
WPA2 to WPA. Now, I've set my router back to WEP and as soon as I reboot or turn
wifi off and back on, it's dead and I have to go through the above described procedure to get
WiFI working at least until a reboot or Wifi is turned off and back on. I have completely uninstalled
CM7 and done a clean install of Alpha 2.1, I've done a complete uninstall and installed Alpha 1,
got it to appear it is working, then installed Alpha 2.1 over it and it appears stable for a while and
then bam, same old thing, S,C,D!!! I have even given some thought to uninstalling CM7, downloading
the recent app for WebOS from the App Store that is supposed to clean out any remnants of Android, running WebOS
Doctor 3.0.4, and not changing, downloading or modifying any WebOS settings or programs and then
doing a clean install of Alpha 2.1, Gapps, Moboot and update-cwm_tenderloin-1012, and see what
happens then. At least there won't be any modifications to the WebOS side that could bleed through
in to the CM7 side. Trust me, I've tried every suggestion I can find on the forum that folks have thought
might have resolved the WiFi problem without success. I have a friend who has an identical 16 gb TP and
other than installing Alpha 1 and then installing Alpha 2.1 over the top of it, he has not had the slightest
problem with SOD's, WiFI, random reboots or any of the other issues I have read about here. He has
Uberkernel and all the various tweaks for WebOS installed. He is running WebOS at 1.5 ghz and using
a governor program to over-clock CM7/Android. I really don't get it. Don't get me wrong, when CM7 is working
it's awesome. I am totally hooked on Android on my Touch Pad. If HP had been smart, but when have they
been that lately, they would have sold the Touch Pad as an Android device. It's a great piece of hardware.
I really look forward to the next release of CM7 with these issues resolved and having some piece of mind.
Thanks for listening.

BTW, I did manage to download Softlocker and time will tell if that corrects the SOD issue.


----------



## nevertells

hypermetalsonic said:


> Well... Having SOD's issue once more *even after using the ACMEUninstaller* (starting out fresh..) :\
> It didn't happen for the longest time as soon as I got it running again. But it began to happen more often near the end of the day. Now its back to how it was a few days ago this morning.
> 
> I'll try the Unistall one more time. This time I'll clean the 2 cache's as well.
> 
> Also, how do I use that titanium app to back up my stuff?
> 
> Never had this enabled before. I'll try this out for a bit and see if it helps GodJesus.. Still SOD'ing


 Try downloading "Softlocker" from the Market and be sure to check the Start a boot up box.
Some have said this helps. I'm still testing to see if it will help me.


----------



## nevertells

Frunple said:


> Anyone notice the screen doesn't dim before it turns off? It just goes from on to off at the "timeout" mark and its a pain if you're reading something and aren't touching the screen for a while.


Set your screen timeout to never.


----------



## qbanlinxx

I have been having the same wifi issues with the disconnecting and not working on WPA/WPA2, I changed my router setting to unsecured and it has been working fine for 24 hours.


----------



## yaomingshiwo

mount mouse by USB OTG,then TP said that "SD card diabled",can't reboot and wipe all date.


----------



## walletless

Amazon Mobile app does not install.. says its not supported for the device
I have the market patch installed


----------



## Brawlking

I installed the update through CWM and it didn't seem to apply. It said it was successful, but I still had Alpha1 issues. So I did an uninstall and then fresh install of 2.1 and everything works great. I installed with Gapps, CWM, and Moboot all at the same time, worked well and still doing alright. Battery life still sucks terribly, and the facebook app crashes all the time, so I just use FB in my browser instead.

I'm still finding webOS to be better for certain things. I can watch a streaming video, and switch to my messaging app and have the video continue to play in the background, which I can't do in Android.. This is big for me, I watch a lot of online video, and use Skype for work.

On the flip side I like the games in Android a lot more, mostly because there are very few good games for webOS.

So for work I'm work finding webOS more useful, but Android better for play.


----------



## jackychan

I feel the whole interface was very jerky and laggy. My friend's Moto andriod phone with lower cpu is smoother than my touchpad with cm7.


----------



## walletless

Here are the issues I encountered in the last 24 hours of usage:

1) Sound crackles when screen turns off on radio apps such as "Dhingana" and "ARN FM Online"
- Go to market, search for "ARN FM Online". Download/Install the app
- Start the app, and hit Play button
- Wait for the screen display to timeout and turn off
- <Sound starts to crackle>
- Now press the power key once to turn the screen ON again. Sound stops to crackle

2) Cannot install Amazon.com app - device not supported

3) Official cricket T20 app does not work ("Cricket T20 Fever 3D", "Cricket IPL T20Fever", etc)
- Download and install "Cricket T20 Fever 3D" from market
- Start the app - won't go past the advertisement screen

4) WiFi On/Off setting is not remembered after reboot if in Airplane mode
- Turn ON airplane mode
- Turn ON WiFi, connect to a WiFi SSID
- Reboot
- <After reboot, WiFi is OFF>


----------



## jjimmyp

Hi, searched the forums but can't seem to find a fix to work that enables some tablet apps to appear in the Market. Such as NY Times Tablet, News360, and I'm sure a list of other tablet versions of apps that would be available if it didn't say not compatible with your device. Thanks!


----------



## SomeGuy23

qbanlinxx said:


> I have been having the same wifi issues with the disconnecting and not working on WPA/WPA2, I changed my router setting to unsecured and it has been working fine for 24 hours.


I'm having the same problem!


----------



## SomeGuy23

If i back up my data through recovery, and do a fresh install of 2.1, will it format the touchpad and will i lose any data? Also, will i still be able to restore my data through recovery afterwards as well?


----------



## engp0959

Hi,

I would like to feedback two critical problems after the installation:
I already successfully followed all steps listed above and installed Android with Market to my TouchPad. At the beggining, everything worked fine. However, after I changed the language settings from English to Simplified Chinese then changed back to English, some names of applications keeps showing in Chinese. Then I did a reboot and selected cyanogen to boot. TouchPad then stucked when screen displays robot logo with "cyangen (mod) 7" (A loop with an arrow circling). I used hard-reset then re-do all the steps above for re-installation but it did not help. One reference: Every time after re-installation following steps above and I faced this problem, I tried to reboot into WebOS and always found the folder of "cminstall" is empty. Is this normal?
After my 1st time successful installation of Android to TouchPad, everything works except that Bluetooth can not function (it may pair with the other bluetooth device but can not connect with it). My friend also confront the same problem.
Could anyone help provide detailed solutions and steps to solve these two problems? Otherwise we can not use it. Thank you very much! Looking forward to your favorable response!


----------



## Warus

walletless said:


> Amazon Mobile app does not install.. says its not supported for the device
> I have the market patch installed


sent from my Touchdroid - thanks cyanomods!

I've been successful installing the amazon moble as well as appstore apps.
Do the send link by email install route and you should succeed too.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000626391


----------



## moshe5368

As to the language issues, I cannot offer any advice, however, this I can tell you. When you do the install, the cminstall folder will be empty. If you wish to do a reinstall, you will need to recopy the files to the cminstall folder.

As for the Bluetooth issue, several devices will have difficulty pairing and connecting with the touchpad running cm7. I find that devices which will not connect can sometimes be corrected by deleting the devices, making them visable, and running a scan for devices on the touchpad. I have no trouble using a bluetooth keyboard and can get my blackberry torch to pair and, sometimes, connect.

My experience with cm7 has been favorable. I have the ocational wifi disconnect but have never experienced SOD with the 2.1 alpha install. This alpha has proven to be very stable overall and an install that I use daily.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuy23

I found the solution to my speaker problem and why it still plays when my headphones are plugged in, Thanks to piiman. It seems to happen because i am using headphones that have mic on it. And if i tries headphones such as ipod headphones, i dont have the problem any more.

Can someone please try it out and listen to music on their TP with headphones that have a mic and see if they get the same results of the speaker still playing? THANKS in advance.


----------



## ErPo

First, I would like to thank the developers for making Android available for the Touchpad. I've got it running and it's great although I do like the multitasking of WebOS.

To the point. I'm trying to connect to the companies intranet using VPN. In WebOS this works fine, but setting up a VPN over PPTP on Android doesn't result in a working solution.
Is this a bug in the standard VPN functionality of Android or does this need some more development from CM?

If I get this working, I'm going to run Android 100%.


----------



## jlwhite90

For the most part my touchpad has been fine running android but today it will not respond to my touch. It is in lock mode and when I press the lock button I need to slide it to unlock it but it wont slide. I tried holding the lock button so the reboot screen comes up but I cant click that either!!! Is there a way to hard reboot it? I am currently just waiting for it to die so it will shut off.

Well I got it to reboot into webOS. I was holding home and lock button but not for 15 seconds liked I needed to. Rebooted into webOS and it works rebooted into CM7 and it is working now too. Haha that was a scare.


----------



## redundant409

jlwhite90 said:


> For the most part my touchpad has been fine running android but today it will not respond to my touch. It is in lock mode and when I press the lock button I need to slide it to unlock it but it wont slide. I tried holding the lock button so the reboot screen comes up but I cant click that either!!! Is there a way to hard reboot it? I am currently just waiting for it to die so it will shut off.
> 
> Well I got it to reboot into webOS. I was holding home and lock button but not for 15 seconds liked I needed to. Rebooted into webOS and it works rebooted into CM7 and it is working now too. Haha that was a scare.


Yep I had that too. Scary for the first time XP


----------



## shepx2

My Touchpad will randomly turn-on sometimes. I'll power it off, double check to make sure it's not re-booting instead, then come home from work and it's on when I pick it up. I searched the forums and haven't seen anyone else with this problem


----------



## thefavorite

I have this problem. Especially when I try to turn it off from the CM menu... it often goes back to the blue text moboot boot screen options with that 5 second timer to start CM. I have to scroll to shutdown again else it restarts.


----------



## racefan123

I'm trying to update to Alpha 2.1 but when I do the boot mem<acme installer, I get the error message "can not connect to server"

-Any ideas where im going wrong?

Thanks


----------



## ErPo

Did you create the cminstall directory and put the required files in there?

Is the Touchpad in recovery mode? (On reboot, keep sound up pressed).


----------



## ndinfla

The only issues I am having is recharging. If I plug in to recharge in cm7 and turn off the tp automatically reboots. When I shut down from the moboot menu and restart I have to reset the date and time. This happens every recharge. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## vsawri

I ran into this issue not sure if anyone bugged it or ran into it. But, I noticed that if the sampling rate/quality of the audio gets gets bellow a certain level (not sure exactly what) then the audio becomes completely garbled instead of just playing in low quality. It's apparent in a chat application called PalTalk. Where low quality audio rooms which do 8kbps audio are completely garbled and high quality audio rooms that do 128kbps are perfectly fine.


----------



## Kayone

I've run into the issue where my "SD card" is no longer inserted. Ever. Every time I reboot, be it soft or hard, it immediately gives me that error. Half my apps were on there.


----------



## vsawri

yes, that really sucked for me too. LoL. i learned a lot from it though, i ended up re-partitioning manually and allocating 8gigs to DATA to ensure i never have to store apps on SD ever again.



Kayone said:


> I've run into the issue where my "SD card" is no longer inserted. Ever. Every time I reboot, be it soft or hard, it immediately gives me that error. Half my apps were on there.


----------



## josephplewisii

Ppfthgvvvvbbuuihjnbjhhdtyuiiooopnfxzf, GNU. 
YUCKY YOU'D Y


mputtr said:


> i'm seeing 1% decrease an hour with wifi on
> when wifi goes flakey (loses the AP and unable to reconnect), it interferes with charging (aka it wont charge even if it says it is)


sent from my CM7 Touchpad


----------



## vegasjb1

I just got my touch pad and followed directions to install alpha2, it works per instructions, I see the install scrolling it stops and says you may restart your tablet but does not restart on its own, it will not power off with the power button I have to hold the off and home to reboot it and it boots back into hp. It appears that it completes install what should I look for?

vegasjb1


----------

